# Basic wheel refurbishment expenses



## Hoodie1993 (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi, just looking for an idea of the expense in refurbishing wheels from anyone with knowledge in the field. 

No acid dipping, shotblasting or powdercoating, just pushing the bead back, masking the tyre, filling/sanding and painting.

Getting confused with the cost of paint - obviously worked out the compressor and air tools cost, general consumables but can't find any information on how much primer/colour/laquer is required per wheel and how to mix and colour code to manufacturers colours. 

Any help at all greatly appreciated, 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

I used can from eBay. E-Tech was the trader.

Luckily I did not have to do any repairs. Wheels are perfect.

Good wash, rub down, tape up, under coat, silver and lacquer.










6 months on and all looking good.


----------



## Hoodie1993 (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks for that, looks great.

Trying to get an idea of cost from a business perspective, how much it costs per wheel etc. 

Thanks though!


----------

